
Show HN: Stocker, what stocks to buy and when to sell - dburgos
http://getstocker.com
======
greenyoda
There's really not much to see here: a screenshot, a price list and an e-mail
signup page.

To convince me to spend $10 per month, you'd need to tell me how I can profit
from using your service. You say there are alerts for when I should buy or
sell - that implies some kind of algorithm that knows when a stock is
underpriced or overpriced.

\- Who created the algorithm, and what experience do they have with investing?

\- What has been the performance of this algorithm over time? Does it beat
buying and holding an S&P 500 index fund? (If you're selling an algorithm
that's never been tested, why should I be willing to test it on my own
investment portfolio?)

\- Is the algorithm aware of tax implications (long-term vs. short-term
capital gains)?

Also, there's no privacy policy. Potential customers are going to want to know
if you're going do stuff like sell their personal information to a brokerage,
etc.

Finally, there's a typo on the home page: "when you _may should_ sell".

~~~
dburgos
Thank you for the feedback.

Yes, good point, probably we need to explain better the benefits.

It's not a very sotisficated algorithm: based in our own little experience (1
year and a half), ourselves would have liked to have a tool like this. The
flow at that point is you set at what price you purchased the stock and then
we'll alert you when the stock price reaches the estimated, updated target
price and some variables (EPS updates, PER updates, dividends changes if
proceed, news, etc.).

No, we don't have tested it yet. Since it detects the stocks in S&P 500 too,
probably it would works in that way and also you can get more stocks like this
(or better if proceeds).

About the taxes, and also the broker's fees for example, you can set up in the
tracking portfolio and get the current net benefit, the remaining benefit and
more.

No, the emails will be used only for remind them when the app is ready, we
deployed this weekend and need to add more to the landing page.

Thank you again, feel free to post your comments or write us.

